# yellow belly catfish



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Any1 know where to catch some yellow bellies at around Columbus?


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Buckeye Lake.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

You can catch them in Big Walnut Creek also.... Seems like the only time we caught them was when the water was muddy.... Caught a few mud puppies also.... This was years ago.. 

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A lot of public ponds at 3 Creeks has them...also twin lakes on College Ave. in Berwick used to be full of them.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Go fishing with me. Ask Camaroman, I attract those things like flies to a dung pile.  
You using them for Flattie bait?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Buckeye lake is over populated with them. I catch with a jig crappie fishin. Those things are EVERYWHERE!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If you are referring to bullheads, anywhere along the olentangy river, worthington and north will produce a lot at night with crawlers. Probably a little early in the season right now though.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Buckeye would be your best bet. But they arent very good flathead bait  Just sayin


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea I had a buddy that fished with them all the time. He loved those things


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

that is different ..i guess u can learn something new .. i never knew catfish of anytype to eat other catfish..how would u use them.. as cutbait ?


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Seen a lady last year with a fish basket half full of yellow bellies at North Shore. She was slaying them. When I got close enough to see what she was using for bait, I was truely amazed. She was using soft craws. She must really love those things if she was paying $5-$6.00 a dozen for bait.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Talked to a guy on here, who said if you catch them before the water temps get up, they are some of the best eating. Said he and his kids would eat them over saugeye, and he catches his share of saugeye, for sure.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an old pic of my dad holding fish he caught at Buckeye, probably 45-50 years ago. A few channel cats and several yellow bellies. So, growing up I'm sure I ate my share of them.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

browns_jr88 said:


> that is different ..i guess u can learn something new .. i never knew catfish of anytype to eat other catfish..how would u use them.. as cutbait ?


Live and as big as you can find them


----------

